# Cage for my new buns:)



## Bethyl (Sep 6, 2014)

I get my new babies next weekend but I set up their cage already. I'm almost done. I just need to get litter boxes and more toys lol. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Azerane (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks great 

My only suggestion would be to put out a water bowl, as well as the bottle. Some rabbits don't know how to drink from a bottle so it's better to have both first off just in case.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks great! The puzzle pieces on the floor look really nice. How many rabbits are you getting?


----------



## Bethyl (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks will do I forgot in my earlier post to mention I still need to get food bowls too.


----------



## Bethyl (Sep 6, 2014)

bunnylovin1093 said:


> Looks great! The puzzle pieces on the floor look really nice. How many rabbits are you getting?


 
Thanks 

Two Holland lops, they will be 8 wks next week. I'm so excited!


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks good! I was just thinking about making Spud a new play pen with those foam pieces as bottoms.


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh! I wanted to mention as well that it helps with litter training if you put the hay rack over the litter box since bunnies like to munch while doing their business!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 10, 2014)

You may want to consider getting this kind of bowl. It can attach to the pen wall so it won't tip or be knocked over. 

Also, do you know if you are getting males or females? 
I don't wish to assume anything since you are new to RO. Are you aware that within a couple months of getting your rabbits that they may need to be separated if their hormones cause them to become aggressive? This would not be that unusual. If it does occur, they would need to be separated until old enough to spay/neuter. Then they could be re-introduced and the real bonding process would begin then.


----------



## HopsAndPaws (Sep 12, 2014)

I think it looks great. The only thing I would say but you don't have to is just take the tunnel out from the entrance Of the hidie house. And then set the tunnel in the middle of the home. So they can easy get in their hidie house. And they can go through the tunnel if they would like to and not have to go through it when they don't want to just to get into their hidie hut other wise everything looks great!!! And welcome to the big bunny family &#128155;&#128155;


----------



## JBun (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks great!

For the litter box, I would recommend a set up like this. Paper or wood pellet litter is good. I prefer the wood pellets.
http://www.sandiegorabbits.org/litter-box-training/litterbox-setup-success-0

Also, you'll need to keep a close eye on any chewing of the foam mats. A little nibbling at it is normal, but if they are chewing at it and there is a risk of ingestion, you may need a different flooring surface like textured linoleum.

If you don't have a plastic sheet under the foam mats, then you may want to add that, in case of pee accidents seeping through the seems.

And enjoy those new babies


----------



## Morning_Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

I really love it! spacious and colorful! Buttttt my advice is since you are getting baby buns you should cover the foam mats with a old sheet. When I got one of my babies she was not a chewer/digger until recently, and rabbits could easily dig through that or chew through it. I also agree with Jbun a plastic sheet wouldnt be a bad idea(or an old blanket under everything) to help with cleanup for accidents and stray poops. It also really helps with keeping the hay off the carpet(If you don't already know, hay and carpet are enemies and hay really gets stuck in vacuums) :3 besides that those buns will definitely be spoiled!


----------



## Azerane (Sep 12, 2014)

JBun said:


> Also, you'll need to keep a close eye on any chewing of the foam mats. A little nibbling at it is normal, but if they are chewing at it and there is a risk of ingestion, you may need a different flooring surface like textured linoleum.



Bandit is a notorious foam mat chewer  Fortunately, he rips off pieces and spits them out all over the place. But he needs one in his cage because he has slipped on the vinyl a couple of times while jumping to his step. I can't give him carpet tiles because that ends worse since he eats the strands, not just pulls them. He's a bit of a difficult bunny to accommodate.


----------

